# CSI Alert 11/08/07



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

November 8, CSI and Without a Trace are doing crossover episodes.

You'll want to record both.


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Is this the original CSI?


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

yes


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up! :up:


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

That really ticked me off since I don't watch Without a Trace.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Bump for tonight!


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

I missed the boat and didn't record Without a Trace. I have searched for a internet download to no avail. All shows apparently can be downloaded but I couldn't find a downloadable full episode of WAT. Looked at Amazon (Unbox), AOL, CBS site, I-Tunes and none seems to care about WAT. 

Any help very much appreciated.

Sergio


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Slimoli,

YGPM


----------



## slimoli (Jul 30, 2005)

Just got it on dvd from a friend, thanks.


----------



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

I am so pissed!!! How could they do this. I didn't watch CSI till several days later. So I knew there would be note here. I can't find without a trace neither on Amazon, nor Comcast On Demand.....


----------

